
Money Crypto vs. Tech Crypto - leoharsha2
https://medium.com/bexpro/money-crypto-vs-tech-crypto-5730641d64e1
======
MrEfficiency
"Tech Crypto"

Doesnt mention the near impossibility of having 7 computers verify every
database write for an application. Its slow/unreliable and expensive.

Ethereum doesnt seem to scale and the solution to this is going POS, which
removes the trustless nature of blockchain.

